# Harley Quinn?



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I really like it! I love the idea of giving old charcters a new kick. Maybe something like this for harlequin? It's a dress but I think the ruffles would look really welll and maybe a diffrent pattern in the red and black diamond?


----------

